# Has anyone ever gotten the "Where do you want to deliver?" pop up when opening the app?



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

This is the second or third time I have opened the app (been delivering for months) and gotten the "Where do you want to deliver?" option with a pull-down list of locations.

Has anyone else seen this?

Has anyone else actually selected a different warehouse, and if so, does it change you permanently to that warehouse? Or does it just let you deliver out of a different warehouse for a single session?

thanks
g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Some other threads on this. Could possibly be the resetting of app data. I do not advise you try to change warehouses. It is forebidden after your first delivery and can get you deactivated.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

gaj said:


> This is the second or third time I have opened the app (been delivering for months) and gotten the "Where do you want to deliver?" option with a pull-down list of locations.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?
> 
> ...


This happens to me every few days. I always click on the same warehouse.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

That is the strange thing.... normally (the few times it has popped up), I get a choice of both warehouses, but today only listed the one I do not normally deliver out of.

I was just curious if it actually permanently changed you, seems like a tricky way for amazon to get people to move to the other warehouse.

If I was sure it was for "today only" I would try it and see if I like the other warehouse. 

Since I am not sure, I won't be trying it. I guess I could always call support and say "why am I suddenly going to X when I have always gone to Y?" and see if they would change it back if it routes me there the next day without asking.... but I am adverse to making any waves with amazon due to some of the posts I have seen about deactivation.

g


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

gaj said:


> That is the strange thing.... normally (the few times it has popped up), I get a choice of both warehouses, but today only listed the one I do not normally deliver out of.
> 
> I was just curious if it actually permanently changed you, seems like a tricky way for amazon to get people to move to the other warehouse.
> 
> ...


next time the app gives you the option to pick a warehouse and you dont see the warehouse you normally deliver out of, close the app without picking a warehouse and launch it again. the "pick your warehouse" option will be gone and you will still be assigned to your original warehouse.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep, that is what I did. I think I actually had to kill it via the process manager, because it would not let me close it by backing out.

g


----------

